# New dark eldar second wave advance order!!



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...m_campaign=DarkEldar2ndWaveAONewsletter-en_GB

Just found these in my inbox, the beast thing looks interesting.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Urgh quite expensive to field the beastmaster unit, does the beastmaster REALLY need to be so dear?? especially when its not the nicest model in the range by a long shot- and an incredibly static model to boot

in saying that, like all the beast models look very nice, i can c the razorwing being used in a lot of conversions as ravens etc.

the succubus is nicer than any of the Archon models, i would take her and use her as an Archon any day


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey, Dark Eldar displacer beasts. Not exactly creative, GW, but nice models.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Were the fucks the venom? thats all i want.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, and here I was thinking about fielding 20+ beasts, no way I'm paying 180£ on 20 models, still it's cheaper than fielding Sisters of Battle....



World Eater XII said:


> Were the fucks the venom? thats all i want.


This is release 1.5, the venom and other fliers and talos will be in wave 2 which will be in or around June.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> This is release 1.5, the venom and other fliers and talos will be in wave 2 which will be in or around June.


And more Heroes hopefully. I want a new Drazhar model, and Duke Sliscus.

But these new models are some sweet beasts, and the monsters aren't bad either. My favorite is the Succubus, I like her glaive and whip combo.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Hmm, and here I was thinking about fielding 20+ beasts, no way I'm paying 180£ on 20 models, still it's cheaper than fielding Sisters of Battle....
> 
> 
> 
> This is release 1.5, the venom and other fliers and talos will be in wave 2 which will be in or around June.


Fair enough, i woulda thought they would put that put first.

Oh but a man can dream.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like those models! However they do seem a bit pricey. Or are they that deadly on the battlefield?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the Clawed Fiend but the price is really a kick in the balls.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I have to say I don't play DE but I might be buying one or two of their models because they look superb.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would use these beasties as a spawn model or even in a tainted/traitor space wolves army, (dark wolves?).


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Since my Dark Eldar are Ordo Sepulturum Sisters of Battle I will be using the Gamezone undead wolves. Looks allot better and more than 50% cheaper as you get 2 per blister.

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

5 beastmasters £43.50 then each beastmaster can have 5 kyhmarea @ £43.50 per beastmaster thats £261 for the unit(360pts thats about £1.38 a point). The unit I currently run 4 beastmasters and 8 razorwing flocks comes in at £98.40! (£1.71 per point!) Now don't get me wrong I like the models but the price stinks.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

My thought process in words:
1. E-mail from GW? What is this?
2. New Dark Eldar units?
3. Woohoo! Birds I can use as Phoenixes for my marines! 
4. Buuhuu! Expensive decorations!  Wallet will cry.
5. End of transmission.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

They're metal, and pretty big looking. The clawed fiend and kyhmarea at least are a thick chunk of the stuff. And yeah they are pretty powerful units game wise. the beast master and succubus are priced about the same as most single character blisters.

And why would you ever have 5 beast masters with 5 kyhmarea each? Apocalypse games maybe? Otherwise it wouldnt fit into a list.

I think I also would have preferred the release of more vehicles and special characters first but eh, those probably take more time to make


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No Drazhar, Duke or Vect?

Not interested.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

No Wracks or Grotesques? Anyways, maybe the Beastmaster could do for a chaos sorcerer when converted?


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice to see some more DE love from GW. The models for the beasts look quite nice, the beastmaster doesn't seem quite as good. I don't what it is but it just seems to fall short to me of the quality of the rest of the DE range, maybe it's just me. The Succubus model is fine eye candy, I imagine she'd make quite a team with Lelith.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> No Wracks or Grotesques? Anyways, maybe the Beastmaster could do for a chaos sorcerer when converted?


yeah it seems like the release of wracks and grotesques would have made a good complement to the beasts. Forgot about those.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

With Wracks and Grotesques being rumoured to be metal I already feel sick about their prices....

Prolly 10£+ for Grotesques and 15£ for 3 Wracks....


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Couldn't you just make beast masters out of hellions and put 2 razor wings on a base so you get 2 per blister?

also these would make good Half-corpreal beast things.


----------



## Deadgaurdian (Sep 7, 2010)

If you go to gw's website there is a drazhar model for sale for 15 dollars american. I am also pretty sure it is a new model


----------



## Deadgaurdian (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's the link to drazhar

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440231a&prodId=prod1050197


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Deadgaurdian said:


> If you go to gw's website there is a drazhar model for sale for 15 dollars american. I am also pretty sure it is a new model


That Drahzar model is over 10 years old.


----------



## Deadgaurdian (Sep 7, 2010)

Nevermind it's an old model i'm an idiot sorry about that hey but at least there is one for sale.:fool:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Chaos Hounds for me thanks! I might have chipped in for 20+ Wraithguard, I won't do that again for all these Beasts.

I will be doing the Hellion conversion idea, though. That alone will save me quite a bit.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Fucking GW. Fucking metal models.

Those things cost way too much for stuff that you need a solid number of. People will just use other models, the line won't sell because it's heinously overpriced, and then GW will support it less because it's not financially viable. They take a step away from Spayce Mans, I'm sure the money people screamed bloody fucking murder, didn't ok plastics because of the price and now it'll look to the money people like Xenos is a bad investment because of a reaction to their own damn policies. I hate that shit.

If Wracks are metal and people just keep kitbashing them or whatever this will look so fucking bad to a excel-document-fondler. People who don't get the hobby who get wood from powerpoint presentations make enough decisions over there to shoot themselves in the foot. I can completely understand their logic, and it'll flat out confirm their existing bias/belief. Damn, damn, damn.

I mean, if they'd taken the risk and dropped plastic wracks and venoms it would have defied all logic from their point of view, but it would then have surprised the hell out of them when the line exploded and they sold just as many DE codices all over again as they did at release. I know that plastic molds are expensive, but certain plastic options make a line live or die. And... one new sprue modifying vypers would do it. Isn't that part of why spayce mans do so well? Interchangable sprues?

Sorry, excessive negativity, doomcalling and whining. But... It seems really clear how this is all going to work out. Clear-cut levelheaded business decisions by people who have every right to make sure that the GW they sunk their money into stays solvent are sometimes a tragic thing that keeps things deadlocked in conventional-wisdom-land.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

very good models, i like the fact they have seperated the various things up so you can just buy the units you need, rather than buying a beast master with all the options and never using half of them, plus you can pick them up in easy to afford purchases rather than one expensive big purchase.

Kinda takes me back to the times before boxed kits, back when blister packs were king, made the hobby much more affordable building your army over a period of months rather than dropping a large amount of money in one go.

realy like the Sucubus, she will sell like hot cakes. Nice to see they are keeping there word and getting more DE stuff out asap.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> easy to afford purchases


What are you smoking and where can I get some?!

Models in the same price range as Sisters of Battle is not an affordable option for most people. If you want to make a half viable unit of beastmasters you will still have to pay around 100£ for your 8-12 models depending on which ones you chose. This is probably now the most expensive unit in the game, can't think of another unit that costs as much as these. Heck even a unit of Battle Sisters are cheaper and those are borderline insanely expensive.

I can't see this line selling well at all, I'm sure the people who can afford them will but for the rest of the gaming community count as models is the only option.
Heck, I bet seeing a squad of the official beastmaster models will be rarer than seeing a Necron, Tau or Sisters of Battle player at a tournament.

I'd say pick up max 1 of each and then a pack of InstantMold.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the beastmaster model, I just wish it had an extra head or something. The Razorwing Flocks are. . . boring but I dig the Khyms a bit. The Succubus is cool too though it really looks a lot like the one you can make from the Wych kits. I was hoping for some Wracks, Grotesques, etc.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> What are you smoking and where can I get some?!
> 
> Models in the same price range as Sisters of Battle is not an affordable option for most people. If you want to make a half viable unit of beastmasters you will still have to pay around 100£ for your 8-12 models depending on which ones you chose. This is probably now the most expensive unit in the game, can't think of another unit that costs as much as these. Heck even a unit of Battle Sisters are cheaper and those are borderline insanely expensive.
> 
> ...


I never said it was cheap, i said it was easy to afford, when i started in the hobby everything was in blister packs, so i could pick up a blister a week so my army grew slowly over time and was more affordable,also gave me time to paint it.
This unit was always likely to be metal but its better that you buy the models individually, rather than a box containing the beast master and one of each beast for £35. I admit its not the perfect solution as we would have all preferred a plastic kit, but having the option to buy the beasts and master separately is a massive plus, its no different to those who want loads of wraithguard or ogryns, its either pay the price or convert your own which in this units case is pretty easy, one helion and some chaos warhounds or nids.

I do really like the clawed fiend, i can see at least three nipples which is awesome, red faced blue monkey with three to six nipples is worth that price


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> red faced blue monkey with three to six nipples is worth that price


If I was into that sorta thing I'd put this in my sig


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I find it unfair to bash GW for making these metal models when they are clearly making a higher and higher percentage of plastic models all the time (though the pricing isn't exactly consistant).

I'd also agree that it's better to pay a bit more per individual model rather than get better value of money per model on a plastic set with loads of models that you won't use. It would be like the old combined Termagaunt/Hormagaunt box but worse!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It does kinda suck about the cost of these models, but these are something you'd expect to be metal. They're kind of a variant thing that they can't be sure everyone will like. The actual models look great, though the Beastmaster himself isn't exactly amazing.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> It does kinda suck about the cost of these models, but these are something you'd expect to be metal. They're kind of a variant thing that they can't be sure everyone will like. The actual models look great, though the Beastmaster himself isn't exactly amazing.


The beastmaster is aweful.

The succubus looks good but I have to echo what was said previously, you could make her out of a wych kit & the archon...

The razorwings are balls

The displacer beas.... err kymera are sub-standard

the clawed fiend is excellent! I'll buy a couple of them just because! (no beasts in my DE kabal)


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Preordered:

1 Succubus
5 Beastmasters
10 Khymerae
1 Clawed Fiend
8 Razowing Flocks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Its nice to see the Boob Snake Champion of Slaanesh's Blade go towards something.

That Succubus is rocking if I'm honest.


----------

